# Tobacco scent?   Beau Brummel?



## my2scents (Jan 9, 2011)

I smelled some french candles & perfume today with a wonderful black tea & Tobacco scent.
Beautifully smokey yet sensual & musky?
any body know of a good Tobacco fragrance oil?
Anyone treid Beau Brummel from Bramble berry?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 9, 2011)

WSP has a nice cherry tobacco. http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Produc ... uctID=3700


----------



## ChristinaTate (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post! 
I have a soap made from BB Beau Brummel. I love it! My husband who does smoke pipes and cigars could not smell any type of tobacco scent in it though. He actually has a part time job reviewing/smoking pipe tobacco so hes pretty knowledgeable in certain tobacco scents and said he didn't smell any. I made him a soap with it, he said the smells did come out more when he actually washed with it, as opposed to just smelling the bar when I finished it.
I find it spicy and warm. But not cinnamon type spice, just something else if that makes sense!


----------



## Deniseinchandler (Jan 14, 2011)

*Tabacco Flower Scent*

I have the Tabacco Flower fragrance oil from Nature's Garden and it's wonderful. Scent last in my CP soaps.


----------



## Goldenearthgirl (Jan 16, 2011)

I pick up tobacco notes in BB Black Tea which might suit


----------

